# a bit of urbex moddeling



## peanuts (Jul 26, 2012)

i know this is not strictley urbex but found this model of a derelict railway scrap yard on a model railway forum simpley superb work imo 

enjoy 

http://www.rmweb.co.uk/community/index.php?/topic/45462-woodmores-scrapyard/


----------



## sonyes (Jul 26, 2012)

Actually they are fantastic pics!!! Great model!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 26, 2012)

Aww... Not what I was expecting


----------



## magmo (Jul 27, 2012)

That is great.. love the detail


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 27, 2012)

That's brilliant,thanks for the link.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 27, 2012)

I came on here expecting half naked girls


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 28, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> I came on here expecting half naked girls



Your not the only one 

Not my thing but have to say that it has some pretty impressive details, must have taken a while to make!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thats amazing,thanks for the link.


----------



## peanuts (Jul 29, 2012)

if you think thats immpresive moddeling have a look at the site (rm web) and look up the builds of lime street & castlfield viaducts truley amazing skills to build them the attention to detail and paitence in the construction is amazing


----------

